# Ernesto & Mr Ed



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Went down to Barnegat Light Thursday afternoon through till early Saturday ... I was never one to let a little weather keep me away  Well, we lucked out ... the rain line crept north above Atlantic City, but didn't get to us until Friday evening ... lots of time to fish!

However, not many fish  20 sea bass (all under 10"), 2 eels, 1 sea robin, and a 30" shark. There was, however, lots of wind and waves:


















































































Oh, and I almost forgot (not really  ) ... the famous Mr. Ed ... my very first seahorse!










We caught him on squid ... my step-brother's daughter saw it amongst the seaweed on my hook and let out a shriek  

We took it back to house for some pictures and to watch it swim around the bucket ... then took it back to the lighthouse and into the bay he went!

fishhead


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great report*

And awesome pics.


----------

